# Definitive BP8060STs/CS8040HD with HSU Subs



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

On my current system I have the following

Onkyo TX-NR809 Receiver
7 Mirage Speakers
2 HSU-MK VTF-2 MK4 Subs

I am FINALLY replacing my mirage speakers and I have picked up the following
2 Definitive BP8060STs
4 Definitive SR8040BPs
1 Definitive CS8040HD

So my question is this, the Definitive fronts and center have built in Subs (Towers have 10" subs and the center has a 8" sub I think). Should I use those subs in addition to my HSUs? Or should I disable the subs in the Definitive speakers?

I am pretty sure that my HSUs will greatly out perform the built in subs, so there is no chance I will get rid of those.. but I am just not sure if I should use the built in subs in addition or if that will actually hurt the sound in the room.

Another question that I have is that the front towers are Bipolar speakers. What I do not understand is that with the towers being right in front of the wall, do I really want sound bouncing off of the front wall? To me that would distort the sound. Can someone explain to me why the Bipolar thing is a good thing?

Thank You in Advance


----------



## Cream (Oct 13, 2010)

No one has any thoughts about running the Subs together?

help me! ;-)


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

The advantage of separate subs is that you can place them in the best place. If I were you, I'd set my speakers to small and run my crossover in my Def Techs all the way open (to get it out of the way of the Onkyo crossover). I would set my Onkyo to 60hz vice 80hz. Then run my HSU crossover all the way open and have LFE going only to the subs. I know quite a few people that run this type of configuration (some run the speakers full range - but that may cause more bass issues than solving). I don't claim to be an expert but it's just my $.02 :justdontknow:


Now about Bipolar speakers - they use the back wave to give the soundstage more depth. Bipolar speakers are wired in phase with the front firing ones (in a dipole they are 180 degrees out of phase). There are many excellent bipole speakers and the tech is not new. Snell has used bipolar tech for mains, as well as Def Tech, Mirage, and many others. With my old Snells - I engaged or disengaged the Bipolar tweeter depending on the room I had (I physically disengaged it - made the E Series very similar to the Audio Note AN/E). Some speakers have a switch to engage or disengage Bipolar drivers. They can be quite pleasing if you enjoy large soundstages. It will truly be up to you. :TT


----------

